# [Word 2003] Serienbrief mit VBA



## eyecat (3. März 2008)

hallo leutz

wie erstelle ich unter word 2003 einen serienbrief (mit firmenabsender und privatabsender) mit Hilfe von VBA?

wie gehe ich das am besten an?

kann jemand helfen

büdde...hehe

gruß


----------

